# Hello form Indiana



## lasher56 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a very old browning 9mm that I inherited form a uncle that just passed away back in 1996 it looks to be very old or just not taken care of also it looks to have german works that I can't make out and the weapon also has what looks like some kind of symbols stamped on the side very small and on the trigger gaurd, I'll take some photo's of the handgun and post it sometime this week I hoope that someone out there can give me some history on this gun, Thanks

Larry


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp Lasher56. Come on in and sit a spell. There will be somebody who can help you out once you get the picture up. Don't for get to post all info on the gun too. Good luck.


----------



## lasher56 (Oct 18, 2006)

*old browning 9mm*

Thanks Baldy, I'll get as much information that I can on the gun and post it as well, but like I said It was just handed down to me and I have no history on the handgun at all except the information on the gun itself, the serial number is still intact and the gun seems to work very well not going to go out and use the gun at all just won't to know al little more about it. I'll be taking photo's of it tonight and they will be posted in the morning,

Thanks again , and for the welcome


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Howdy from a fellow Hoosier!!! Post some pics we'll see if'n we can help....


----------



## lasher56 (Oct 18, 2006)

*old browning 9mm*

Thanks Jwkimber45, i'll have some photo's up in the morning,the stamped symbol resembles one of the Nazi symbol of WWII but it's hard to make out it looks allot like the Command Flag for Armed Forces Commanders c.1940-1945 (Germany) the bird with his wings out standing on a rife with the Swastika in the middle but you really can't make out the Swastika.

and then again maybe it nothing at all but the symbol is there and it is German.

Thanks again


----------

